# Checking a Garment Bag?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone ever check a garment bag on a flight? Success or ?

Thanks


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It's been awhile (I travel super-light nowadays, versus the wardrobe I used to cart around), but yes.

If you're antsy, you can always box the garment bag (meaning not even fold it, just box it upright like cargo); just ask about "special item" luggage.

If a cello can survive a flight, so can a suit! 

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen a lot of garment bags hanging in the closets in business class right next to the sports coat the attendant was kind enough to take for me. In coach? I dunno.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Dhaller said:


> It's been awhile (I travel super-light nowadays, versus the wardrobe I used to cart around), but yes.
> 
> If you're antsy, you can always box the garment bag (meaning not even fold it, just box it upright like cargo); just ask about "special item" luggage.
> 
> ...


We cellists are forced to purchase an additional seat for the cello


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^


----------

